# BSOD - Probably caused by : memory_corruption



## davidpat (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm getting a BSOD with 0x0000000A 0xc05020b 0x00000002 0x00000000 0x804e4bc0

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiSegmentDelete+1e )

Here is the results of the debug:
Opened log file 'c:\debuglog.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini082608-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) UP Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt
Built by: 2600.xpsp.080413-2111
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055b1c0
Debug session time: Tue Aug 26 18:52:38.845 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 10:25:05.634
Loading Kernel Symbols
................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...................
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {c05020b, 2, 0, 804e4bc0}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiSegmentDelete+1e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0c05020b, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000000, bitfield :
bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 804e4bc0, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

READ_ADDRESS: 0c05020b

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiSegmentDelete+1e
804e4bc0 83790400 cmp dword ptr [ecx+4],0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xA

TRAP_FRAME: f798ecfc -- (.trap 0xfffffffff798ecfc)
.trap 0xfffffffff798ecfc
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000000 ebx=e413dcd0 ecx=0c050207 edx=00000000 esi=869510c0 edi=806f0298
eip=804e4bc0 esp=f798ed70 ebp=f798ed8c iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr ac pe nc
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00010256
nt!MiSegmentDelete+0x1e:
804e4bc0 83790400 cmp dword ptr [ecx+4],0 ds:0023:0c05020b=????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 804e4bc0 to 804e187f

STACK_TEXT: 
f798ecfc 804e4bc0 badb0d00 00000000 80564705 nt!KiTrap0E+0x233
f798ed8c 805166c1 e413dcd0 00000000 86fbf020 nt!MiSegmentDelete+0x1e
f798edac 8057aeff 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!MiDereferenceSegmentThread+0x9e
f798eddc 804f88ea 80514f8b 00000000 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x34
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiSegmentDelete+1e
804e4bc0 83790400 cmp dword ptr [ecx+4],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1

SYMBOL_NAME: nt!MiSegmentDelete+1e

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 48025eab

IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0xA_nt!MiSegmentDelete+1e

BUCKET_ID: 0xA_nt!MiSegmentDelete+1e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=ffdff13c ebx=00000002 ecx=00000000 edx=40000000 esi=804e4bc0 edi=0c05020b
eip=804e187f esp=f798ece4 ebp=f798ecfc iopl=0 nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00000286
nt!KiTrap0E+0x233:
804e187f f7457000000200 test dword ptr [ebp+70h],20000h ss:0010:f798ed6c=00010256
ChildEBP RetAddr Args to Child 
f798ecfc 804e4bc0 badb0d00 00000000 80564705 nt!KiTrap0E+0x233 (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ f798ecfc)
f798ed8c 805166c1 e413dcd0 00000000 86fbf020 nt!MiSegmentDelete+0x1e (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f798edac 8057aeff 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!MiDereferenceSegmentThread+0x9e (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f798eddc 804f88ea 80514f8b 00000000 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x34 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
start end module name
804d7000 806ed680 nt ntoskrnl.exe Sun Apr 13 14:27:39 2008 (48025EAB)
806ee000 8070e300 hal halaacpi.dll Sun Apr 13 13:31:27 2008 (4802517F)
aec67000 aec91180 kmixer kmixer.sys Sun Apr 13 13:45:07 2008 (480254B3)
b0996000 b09b9180 Fastfat Fastfat.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:14:28 2008 (48025B94)
b8ebf000 b8ee1100 RDPWD RDPWD.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:38:40 2008 (48025330)
b9443000 b9494c00 srv srv.sys Sun Apr 13 14:15:08 2008 (48025BBC)
b9585000 b95c5a80 HTTP HTTP.sys Sun Apr 13 13:53:48 2008 (480256BC)
b95ee000 b961a180 mrxdav mrxdav.sys Sun Apr 13 13:32:42 2008 (480251CA)
b984b000 b985f480 wdmaud wdmaud.sys Sun Apr 13 14:17:18 2008 (48025C3E)
b99e8000 b99f6d80 sysaudio sysaudio.sys Sun Apr 13 14:15:55 2008 (48025BEB)
ba508000 ba50b900 ndisuio ndisuio.sys Sun Apr 13 13:55:57 2008 (4802573D)
bf000000 bf011600 dxg dxg.sys Sun Apr 13 13:38:27 2008 (48025323)
bf012000 bf463580 nv4_disp nv4_disp.dll Sun Oct 22 16:02:50 2006 (453BDC7A)
bf800000 bf9c2980 win32k win32k.sys Sun Apr 13 14:29:46 2008 (48025F2A)
bff60000 bff76880 RDPDD RDPDD.dll Sun Apr 13 19:10:51 2008 (4802A10B)
bffa0000 bffe5c00 ATMFD ATMFD.DLL Wed Aug 04 02:56:56 2004 (411096C8)
f4dc1000 f4dd8900 dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
f4e01000 f4e70780 mrxsmb mrxsmb.sys Sun Apr 13 14:16:58 2008 (48025C2A)
f4e71000 f4e9be80 rdbss rdbss.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:28:38 2008 (48025EE6)
f4e9c000 f4ebdb80 afd afd.sys Sun Apr 13 14:19:22 2008 (48025CBA)
f4f5e000 f4f83500 ipnat ipnat.sys Sun Apr 13 13:57:10 2008 (48025786)
f4f84000 f4fe30e0 vsdatant vsdatant.sys Wed Jul 09 10:33:32 2008 (4874DA4C)
f4fe4000 f500bc00 netbt netbt.sys Sun Apr 13 14:20:59 2008 (48025D1B)
f500c000 f5064380 tcpip tcpip.sys Sun Apr 13 14:20:12 2008 (48025CEC)
f5065000 f5077600 ipsec ipsec.sys Sun Apr 13 14:19:42 2008 (48025CCE)
f50c0000 f50e3000 klif klif.sys Tue May 15 03:40:47 2007 (4649720F)
f61f7000 f61f9f80 mouhid mouhid.sys Fri Aug 17 15:47:57 2001 (3B7D82FD)
f620b000 f6268f00 update update.sys Sun Apr 13 13:39:46 2008 (48025372)
f6269000 f6298e80 rdpdr rdpdr.sys Sun Apr 13 13:32:50 2008 (480251D2)
f6299000 f62bd680 ipsecw2k ipsecw2k.sys Tue Dec 19 11:00:11 2006 (45881A9B)
f62be000 f62cee00 psched psched.sys Sun Apr 13 13:56:36 2008 (48025764)
f62cf000 f62e5580 ndiswan ndiswan.sys Sun Apr 13 14:20:41 2008 (48025D09)
f62e6000 f62f9900 parport parport.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:09 2008 (48025389)
f62fa000 f631da80 portcls portcls.sys Sun Apr 13 14:19:40 2008 (48025CCC)
f631e000 f670e000 ALCXWDM ALCXWDM.SYS unavailable (00000000)
f670e000 f6730700 ks ks.sys Sun Apr 13 14:16:34 2008 (48025C12)
f6731000 f6754200 USBPORT USBPORT.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
f6755000 f676f000 Rtnicxp Rtnicxp.sys unavailable (00000000)
f676f000 f6782f00 VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:44:39 2008 (48025497)
f6783000 f6b52400 nv4_mini nv4_mini.sys Sun Oct 22 16:08:02 2006 (453BDDB2)
f6b67000 f6b69900 Dxapi Dxapi.sys Fri Aug 17 15:53:19 2001 (3B7D843F)
f6e54000 f6e5e480 imapi imapi.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:57 2008 (480253B9)
f6e64000 f6e73180 nic1394 nic1394.sys Sun Apr 13 13:51:22 2008 (4802562A)
f6e74000 f6e7d380 amdk7 amdk7.sys Sun Apr 13 13:31:32 2008 (48025184)
f72d5000 f72d7880 hidusb hidusb.sys Sun Apr 13 13:45:27 2008 (480254C7)
f7315000 f732eb80 Mup Mup.sys Sun Apr 13 14:17:05 2008 (48025C31)
f732f000 f7343000 srescan srescan.sys Tue Dec 04 16:30:06 2007 (4755D4EE)
f7343000 f73cf600 Ntfs Ntfs.sys Sun Apr 13 14:15:49 2008 (48025BE5)
f73d0000 f73e6880 KSecDD KSecDD.sys Sun Apr 13 13:31:40 2008 (4802518C)
f73e7000 f73f8f00 sr sr.sys Sun Apr 13 13:36:50 2008 (480252C2)
f73f9000 f7418b00 fltmgr fltmgr.sys Sun Apr 13 13:32:58 2008 (480251DA)
f7419000 f7430900 atapi atapi.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
f7431000 f7456700 dmio dmio.sys Sun Apr 13 13:44:45 2008 (4802549D)
f7457000 f7475880 ftdisk ftdisk.sys Fri Aug 17 15:52:41 2001 (3B7D8419)
f7476000 f74a2980 NDIS NDIS.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:20:35 2008 (48025D03)
f74a3000 f74cf000 SSIDRV SSIDRV.SYS Fri Jan 04 21:33:22 2008 (477EFA82)
f74cf000 f74dfa80 pci pci.sys Sun Apr 13 13:36:43 2008 (480252BB)
f74e0000 f750dd80 ACPI ACPI.sys Sun Apr 13 13:36:33 2008 (480252B1)
f752f000 f7538180 isapnp isapnp.sys Sun Apr 13 13:36:40 2008 (480252B8)
f753f000 f754e100 ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sun Apr 13 13:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
f754f000 f755c080 1394BUS 1394BUS.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
f755f000 f7568000 SSHRMD SSHRMD.SYS Fri Jan 04 21:33:30 2008 (477EFA8A)
f756f000 f7578000 SSFS0BB9 SSFS0BB9.SYS Fri Jan 04 21:33:25 2008 (477EFA85)
f757f000 f7589580 MountMgr MountMgr.sys Sun Apr 13 13:39:45 2008 (48025371)
f758f000 f759bc80 VolSnap VolSnap.sys Sun Apr 13 13:41:00 2008 (480253BC)
f759f000 f75a7e00 disk disk.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:46 2008 (480253AE)
f75af000 f75bb180 CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:16:21 2008 (48025C05)
f75bf000 f75c7b80 PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Fri Feb 02 15:23:57 2007 (45C3ABED)
f75ef000 f75fe600 cdrom cdrom.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:45 2008 (480253AD)
f75ff000 f760d100 redbook redbook.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:27 2008 (4802539B)
f760f000 f761db00 drmk drmk.sys Sun Apr 13 13:45:12 2008 (480254B8)
f761f000 f762ec00 serial serial.sys Sun Apr 13 14:15:44 2008 (48025BE0)
f762f000 f763bd00 i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sun Apr 13 14:17:59 2008 (48025C67)
f763f000 f764c000 sskbfd sskbfd.sys Fri Jan 04 21:33:28 2008 (477EFA88)
f764f000 f765b880 rasl2tp rasl2tp.sys Sun Apr 13 14:19:43 2008 (48025CCF)
f765f000 f7669200 raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sun Apr 13 13:57:31 2008 (4802579B)
f766f000 f767ad00 raspptp raspptp.sys Sun Apr 13 14:19:47 2008 (48025CD3)
f767f000 f7687900 msgpc msgpc.sys Sun Apr 13 13:56:32 2008 (48025760)
f769f000 f76a8f00 termdd termdd.sys Sun Apr 13 13:38:36 2008 (4802532C)
f76af000 f76b8e80 NDProxy NDProxy.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:57:28 2008 (48025798)
f76bf000 f76cd880 usbhub usbhub.sys Sun Apr 13 13:45:36 2008 (480254D0)
f770f000 f7718000 HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:45:25 2008 (480254C5)
f771f000 f7727700 wanarp wanarp.sys Sun Apr 13 13:57:20 2008 (48025790)
f772f000 f7737780 netbios netbios.sys Sun Apr 13 13:56:01 2008 (48025741)
f774f000 f7759e00 Fips Fips.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:33:27 2008 (480251F7)
f775f000 f776dd80 arp1394 arp1394.sys Sun Apr 13 13:51:22 2008 (4802562A)
f778f000 f779e900 Cdfs Cdfs.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:14:21 2008 (48025B8D)
f77af000 f77b3a80 TDI TDI.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:00:04 2008 (48025834)
f77b7000 f77bd180 PCIIDEX PCIIDEX.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
f77bf000 f77c3d00 PartMgr PartMgr.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:48 2008 (480253B0)
f77c7000 f77cf000 videX32 videX32.sys Fri Sep 21 04:49:09 2007 (46F39395)
f77cf000 f77d5d00 viaagp1 viaagp1.sys Wed Jul 02 05:08:01 2003 (3F02AF01)
f77e7000 f77ed180 HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:45:22 2008 (480254C2)
f782f000 f7833500 watchdog watchdog.sys Sun Apr 13 13:44:59 2008 (480254AB)
f786f000 f7874500 TDTCP TDTCP.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:38:35 2008 (4802532B)
f78a7000 f78ac080 usbuhci usbuhci.sys Sun Apr 13 13:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
f78af000 f78b6600 usbehci usbehci.sys Sun Apr 13 13:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
f78b7000 f78bf000 Afc Afc.sys Wed Feb 23 00:58:55 2005 (421C29AF)
f78bf000 f78c5000 pfc pfc.sys unavailable (00000000)
f78c7000 f78ce000 fdc fdc.sys unavailable (00000000)
f78cf000 f78d5000 kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sun Apr 13 13:39:46 2008 (48025372)
f78d7000 f78db580 ptilink ptilink.sys Fri Aug 17 15:49:53 2001 (3B7D8371)
f78df000 f78e3080 raspti raspti.sys Fri Aug 17 15:55:32 2001 (3B7D84C4)
f78e7000 f78ed0c0 eacfilt eacfilt.sys Tue Dec 19 11:00:47 2006 (45881ABF)
f78ef000 f78f4a00 mouclass mouclass.sys Sun Apr 13 13:39:47 2008 (48025373)
f78f7000 f78fc000 flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:24 2008 (48025398)
f7917000 f791c200 vga vga.sys Sun Apr 13 13:44:40 2008 (48025498)
f792f000 f7933a80 Msfs Msfs.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
f7937000 f793e880 Npfs Npfs.SYS Sun Apr 13 13:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
f793f000 f7942000 BOOTVID BOOTVID.dll Fri Aug 17 15:49:09 2001 (3B7D8345)
f79c3000 f79c6d80 serenum serenum.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:12 2008 (4802538C)
f79c7000 f79c9780 ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sun Apr 13 13:57:27 2008 (48025797)
f79e3000 f79e6c80 mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sun Apr 13 13:36:45 2008 (480252BD)
f7a27000 f7a29280 rasacd rasacd.sys Fri Aug 17 15:55:39 2001 (3B7D84CB)
f7a2f000 f7a30b80 kdcom kdcom.dll Fri Aug 17 15:49:10 2001 (3B7D8346)
f7a31000 f7a32100 WMILIB WMILIB.SYS Fri Aug 17 16:07:23 2001 (3B7D878B)
f7a33000 f7a34500 viaide viaide.sys Sun Apr 13 13:40:30 2008 (4802539E)
f7a35000 f7a36700 dmload dmload.sys Fri Aug 17 15:58:15 2001 (3B7D8567)
f7a39000 f7a3aa80 ParVdm ParVdm.SYS Fri Aug 17 15:49:49 2001 (3B7D836D)
f7a99000 f7a9a100 swenum swenum.sys Sun Apr 13 13:39:52 2008 (48025378)
f7a9b000 f7a9c280 USBD USBD.SYS Fri Aug 17 16:02:58 2001 (3B7D8682)
f7a9f000 f7aa0f00 Fs_Rec Fs_Rec.SYS Fri Aug 17 15:49:37 2001 (3B7D8361)
f7aa1000 f7aa2080 Beep Beep.SYS Fri Aug 17 15:47:33 2001 (3B7D82E5)
f7aa9000 f7aaa080 mnmdd mnmdd.SYS Fri Aug 17 15:57:28 2001 (3B7D8538)
f7aad000 f7aae080 RDPCDD RDPCDD.sys Fri Aug 17 15:46:56 2001 (3B7D82C0)
f7ae5000 f7ae6100 dump_WMILIB dump_WMILIB.SYS Fri Aug 17 16:07:23 2001 (3B7D878B)
f7b1a000 f7b1ab80 Null Null.SYS Fri Aug 17 15:47:39 2001 (3B7D82EB)
f7be4000 f7be4d00 dxgthk dxgthk.sys Fri Aug 17 15:53:12 2001 (3B7D8438)
f7c6a000 f7c6ac00 audstub audstub.sys Fri Aug 17 15:59:40 2001 (3B7D85BC)

Unloaded modules:
ada71000 ada9c000 kmixer.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b39c4000 b39ef000 kmixer.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b460f000 b4613000 usbscan.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b5533000 b555e000 kmixer.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b598e000 b59b9000 kmixer.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b598e000 b59b9000 kmixer.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b68cd000 b68f8000 kmixer.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b696d000 b6998000 kmixer.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b8270000 b829b000 kmixer.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b8f68000 b8f93000 kmixer.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b97fd000 b9828000 kmixer.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
f7b18000 f7b19000 drmkaud.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b9828000 b984b000 aec.sys 
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b99b8000 b99c5000 DMusic.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
b99c8000 b99d6000 swmidi.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
f7a8b000 f7a8d000 splitter.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
f773f000 f7748000 processr.sys
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
f78ff000 f7904000 Cdaudio.SYS
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
f72ed000 f72f0000 Sfloppy.SYS
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Closing open log file c:\debuglog.txt

Here is part of a second dump file
Opened log file 'c:\debuglog.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini082608-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) UP Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt
Built by: 2600.xpsp.080413-2111
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055b1c0
Debug session time: Tue Aug 26 21:00:44.339 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:00:21.124
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {38, 2, 1, f503be89}

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsdatant.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eacfilt.sys
Probably caused by : vsdatant.sys ( vsdatant+3553f )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000038, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: f503be89, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

WRITE_ADDRESS: 00000038

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

FAULTING_IP: 
tcpip!ACKData+9b
f503be89 ff00 inc dword ptr [eax]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xD1

TRAP_FRAME: 80550908 -- (.trap 0xffffffff80550908)
.trap 0xffffffff80550908
ErrCode = 00000002
eax=00000038 ebx=00000000 ecx=80550a00 edx=00000000 esi=861dba50 edi=00000000
eip=f503be89 esp=8055097c ebp=805509c0 iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na pe cy
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00010207
tcpip!ACKData+0x9b:
f503be89 ff00 inc dword ptr [eax] ds:0023:00000038=????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from f503be89 to 804e187f

STACK_TEXT: 
80550908 f503be89 badb0d00 00000000 8609c818 nt!KiTrap0E+0x233
805509c0 f50382b9 60828664 865b1f60 80550a00 tcpip!ACKData+0x9b
80550a44 f5035ef5 86f76ea8 0400a8c0 0200a8c0 tcpip!TCPRcv+0x7e2
80550aa4 f5035b19 00000020 86f76ea8 f50380b6 tcpip!DeliverToUser+0x18e
80550b20 f5035836 f5075870 86f76ea8 86a472ce tcpip!DeliverToUserEx+0x95e
80550bd8 f5034928 86f76ea8 86a472e2 0000001a tcpip!IPRcvPacket+0x6cb
80550c18 f50396ef 00000000 869d3440 86a472c0 tcpip!ARPRcvIndicationNew+0x149
80550c48 f4fb953f 86b65008 869d3440 86a472c0 tcpip!ARPRcv+0x42
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
80550c78 f749978e 86d56008 86b65008 869d3440 vsdatant+0x3553f
80550ce4 f62c645c 01ab85f8 80550d08 00000001 NDIS!ethFilterDprIndicateReceivePacket+0x347
80550d10 f4fb953f 01a6f008 869d1f30 86a472c0 psched!ClReceiveIndication+0xa0
80550d40 f7498ef2 86c69008 86a6f008 869d1f30 vsdatant+0x3553f
80550dac f7918fcc c000009a 80550dd8 00000001 NDIS!ethFilterDprIndicateReceivePacket+0x1ff
80550dd0 f4fb953f 869d1f30 869d3440 86a472c0 eacfilt+0x1fcc
80550e00 f7498ef2 86b33478 86d491f0 869d3440 vsdatant+0x3553f
80550e88 804e3963 86cce2a0 86cce27c ffdff9c0 NDIS!ethFilterDprIndicateReceivePacket+0x1ff
80550ea0 f748ee58 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KeInsertQueueDpc+0xd9
80550ec0 804da915 86c38560 01cce268 00010005 NDIS!ndisMIsr+0x54
80550ec0 804dbb39 86c38560 01cce268 00010005 nt!KiInterruptDispatch+0x3d
ffdff980 00000000 f794b000 00075797 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x12

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
vsdatant+3553f
f4fb953f 5f pop edi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 8

SYMBOL_NAME: vsdatant+3553f

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: vsdatant

IMAGE_NAME: vsdatant.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4874da4c

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0xD1_W_vsdatant+3553f

BUCKET_ID: 0xD1_W_vsdatant+3553f

Followup: MachineOwner
...
...
...
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Closing duplicate.

Please continue here:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-n...bly-caused-memory_corruption.html#post6109731


----------

